# found more pictures somewhere...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't find if i have posted these yet... pretty sure i haven't sooo here they are just more pics 

this is his new lion, supposedly reinforced but they are weak at one point which tobi likes to exploit 
This is him messing up our bed... EVERY time he gets his lion.
































This is his new "stick" he eats the sticks around here so we instead got him this he really enjoys it, and it is pretty strong balistics nylon. and pretty white teeths! 








lol kitty... He hates Tobi, But tobi is still so fascinated like hey buddy! update, Tobi grabbed the collar that is on Zeus's neck in this pic and he cut it in 2 today :twitch:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Zeus didn't realize that the dog had cuddled up to him... as soon as he did he freaked out and scratched Tobi's face and tobi woke up like WTF is going on here! :lol:
















sitting on the couch funny... he actually was asleep with his head hanging off the arm of the couch till i got the camera and the little click of it turning on woke him up...:twitch:








His lion... I didn't set these up he actually sleeps like this with it...








He woke up when i moved to get another shot...








Sitting like a people.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

man, he has incredibly beautiful and perfect teeth! i love the photo with the cat, it looks like it's a tie right there.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The battle of the food bowl... This is a daily occurence when feeding him in this bowl HE HATES IT... and i think he believe it steals his food.
























































The futility of it all... he give up untill i mock eat his food to show him it isn't evil... but it has to happen daily


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> man, he has incredibly beautiful and perfect teeth! i love the photo with the cat, it looks like it's a tie right there.


:smile: aww thanks  

The cat... sigh... ya they have little stareoffs every now and then and it usually ends up with Tobi attacking him or pushing him to the point that the cat is so enraged that he chases him... which just rewards the dog :lol:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tobi is so full of character!! What a ham! 

Great pictures!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AWW how sweet cuddling with mama again...








Aww isn't he so sweet, being so good... or is he...








Sneak attack!!! MUAHAHAHA:hat:








This was a really pissed off Tobi, Growling, frothing, snarling, showing teeth, all at the Evil Professor stainlessbowl... I eventually rescued his lion from him but could barely move because i was laughing so hard.








Gotta watch the professor as he walks back by... it might try something.








Just trying to get something he wasn't supposed to have 








They have a common enemy i think... :tinfoil3:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i think ham is the perfect word! That photo sitting on the couch like a person - omg I want to steal it and put it on my desktop.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Spastic today on the couch...








He was asleep for a few minutes i don't know how he sleeps like this... He does this sometimes on us.. and it makes his breathing really labored and snorty becuase he's pressing his nose on us... wierd dog. oh, he also has a fascination with that tape measure... he just totes it around.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

LMAO those bowl/lion pictures could be the cutest things I've ever seen...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the pictures, he is so cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tobi is such a doll. I can get a pretty accurate picture of his goof ball attitude from these pictures....they're great!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Tobi is such a doll. I can get a pretty accurate picture of his goof ball attitude from these pictures....they're great!


lol ya... we've been talking about getting a video camera actually Jon was telling me about the Flip vid ones, going to try to find a 60fps one so i can get some vids of the little retard up


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cutie! He looks like a little ball of personality. Great pictures!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the pics, he just seems to be loaded with personality!!! What a great dog!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics, true personality of a B.T. especially the one where he is in your G.F's arms, Leo likes to be held on his back like a baby and have his tummy rubbed. I wish I had a good camera to get good pics of the dogs.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG what a character! I just love the pics with the lion, the kitty, the beautiful white teeth and especially the story of that thieving bowl!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

*A fish story...*

Yesterday was Tobi's first WHOLE prey meal and it was a 1lb Tilapia, He had no idea what to do with this thing lol

I ended up cutting one side of it so he could see there was nummies inside and then he started to like it a bit more.

























He ended up walking away from it for about 2 hours, and then went back for more...


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










So after he had a pretty good fill he left the head laying on the floor and went and took a nap. :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ball Work*

:mullet:

































AIR TIME!:shocked:
















Getting a little CRAZY :tinfoil3:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I love tobi!!! He'S so handsome! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Great pictures and what a handsome boy Tobi is thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is how he hovers over this thing when he catches it... just guarding it. When the ball is in the house he will scream and cry over it when he corners it.. pretty crazy dog.









This is a kind of cloverfield we have beside our house, he usually doesn't play in it (2 acres) but he decided it was time to check it out.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Tobi looks awesome, seems like he has a great personality from the pics, got to love that bully attitude.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Tobi is so handsome and such a goof. These are awesome pics! :]


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

And now... the beginning of a Hucklebutt :lol:
I couldn't keep the camera up with him he's way to spastic the pictures were terribly blurry 


















HEY DAD CHECK OUT MY MESSY FISH HEAD....uke:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Pigdog with a new pig pal... we had to resort to this one as the mane kept being ripped of the lion...:rip:


















And thats it for now  i'm sure there will be more to come :lol:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

A little bully prancing through the meadow.  What a cute little goof ball!


----------

